# 98 Nissan Maxima GLE Question



## Jhuge23 (Oct 7, 2003)

98 Nissan Maxima GLE 

I recently found interest in doing some suspension modifications to my car. This is what was suggested to me. 

For sway bars front and rear: Stillen (Ballpark price: $300 both)
For bushings" Energy Suspension ($150 for kit)
For shocks and struts: Tokico ($250 for both)
For springs: Eibach (pro for softer ride; ballpark price $250 for kit)

Please give me some insight on this set-up and where to purchase these items at the best price.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Stillen = ripoff. You can get strut bars on ebay and not pay more than $50 for both. Honestly a $200 STB and a $20 STB will not make much of a difference. Keep this in mind but this is the only real exception to the u get what you pay for rule.

Energy suspension = good
Tokiko is also good, (I like KYB AGX shocks myself)
Eibach is also good.

If you have the money, I would rather get a quality coilover setup than a spring/shock setup.


oh, also, check out www.custommaxima.com


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

another good link is www.courtesyparts.com

they are the most well known nissan dealership in the country (at least with the Maxima community) and they are ALWAYS a good help. They have the full set of bushings for the front sway and control arms for about $40. The KYB AGX are the best adjustable shocks and their GR2's are too bad, but there are a lot of people with 4th gens that like the Tokiko's. And yes, Stillen = Stealin. Go with the progress rear sway for $110 from cattman.

hope that helps. 

a few other good sites...

www.cattmanperformance.com
www.eatricezone.com
www.southwestautoworks.com


----------



## Jhuge23 (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks the help. I will let you know how the set-up goes.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

Addco rear sway is very nice too. Also about the same price. And it is a night and day difference.


----------

